# have not been around



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Just a message to say i'm stil here, been busy with xmas a move and mouse litters. Hope your all well and hope to talk to you all more later...


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello, we've been much the same. Hope you had a lovely xmas


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

glad to see ur still with us, i'd though u had got lost!!, one of the does u gave had a litter of 7!! there crackers


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

oh lovely glad they are doing well, yes i had a lovely xmas the kids had great fun, i've been getting ready for a planned mass breeding plan to boost stock ready for my new shed sorting studs books and planning on bucks to use i'm all excited for the show at the end of the month too, shame i wont have much to show but still looking forward to it none the less. I got a mouse breeding book for xmas so i'm bringing in new ideas and putting them in force busy busy


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like you're having a lot of fun! Welcome back!


----------

